# Eheim, which one?



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting this for my 20g high. Both 40g and 66g are priced the same, but I would like the the one for 40g as it fits under the cabinet. Is this enough for my tank? thanks

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DZNM4G/ref=twister_B00AN9XV22


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I use it on a 20long with good results.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

jrIL said:


> I use it on a 20long with good results.


Which one you have, one rated for 40g or 66g?


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The 2211 is the 40 rated.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I ordered the 2213, I can adjust the flow if needed.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

That'll work!


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah that sounds good.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Gotta love Eheim products. I had a one of these, the 40, for a 20g tall. That was the lil choo choo that could, and then some. It made water changes a breeze. I just put the output in a bucket and watch it drain. That little bugger was awesome. The one I had was not clear plastic, and it had three baskets inside. I filled them with Matrix, and one baggie of Purigen. When I cleaned it out, each month, the sponges were disgusting, meaning they did a GREAT job of cleaning out debris. Next time I have a bigger tank, I will be getting an Eheim canister again. Idk what I did with my last one. Probably ended up in the trash during my last move.


----------



## wrenn420 (May 17, 2014)

Great filters.


----------



## FrustratedJP (Aug 29, 2014)

I've had my Eheim 2217's for 6 years and still going strong. Highly recommend.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Pro 3s or the new Gs. Very easy to maintain.


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd go with at least the 2213 for the more flow rate.


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

have 4 ehiems 1 has been running for over 14 years


----------

